# yet another mbuna ID thread



## graybot (Apr 24, 2011)

I really wish I could find a local shop with reliable classifications. Anyone in NYC have any suggestions?

I picked this fella up this morning. He was with other cichlids labeled "pseudotropheus rusty" although the others didn't have his blue coloration- they were predominantly brown with a bit of yellow throughout. He also has barring that is not very apparent in the photo - the bars are usually dark blue. I had never heard of Ps rusty, nor can I find any literature indicating it as a valid species.


I'm thinking he may be Iodotropheus sprengerae ("rusty cichlid"), although they typically are more lavender than blue... or perhaps Pseudotropheus tropheops, although I don't think his face is long enough. Any ideas?


----------



## JohnniGade (Dec 22, 2011)

Uhmm. It has several colors. Im going to try and look it up.


----------



## graybot (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks! Cichlid forum seems pretty certain he's a hybrid. His colors seem awfully vibrant for a hybrid, though, and the pattern of yellow around the face and gills looks pretty specific.


----------



## mnjason (Apr 10, 2012)

I really wish I could find a local shop with reliable classifications. Anyone in NYC have any suggestions?


ok first why do you go to the local shops?why dont you find a local breeder you will get better fish and will be cheaper.are you in your local fish club there you will find breeders that would have fish you would like ans not the hybirds


----------

